# Custard



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Looking through my recipes, I found this one that I used to make when I was on a weight watcher's program - It is a good way to get in your dairy - particularly if like me, you don't like milk. I don't tolerate milk really well, but this custard agreed with me.PUMPKIN CUSTARD4 eggs or 1 cup of egg substitute30 oz. can of pumpkin3 cups evaporated skim milksweetner to taste (I think I used 3/4 tsp. of sweet & low)cinnaminclovesnutmeggingerCombine and bake in greased 8 x 11 glass pan at 350 degree oven for 1 hr.I'm sure it would be amazing with whipped cream topping (I wouldn't dare keep that in the house for myself!)ENJOY!!! IBSFREE-WANNABEE


----------

